# Best type of bit for a horse that likes to throw his head around.



## xxisabellaxx (Apr 3, 2011)

My horse is currently using a Happy mouth mullen mouth bit. It actually cut the corner of his lip, it may have been to big for him. He's usally uses a 5" but i put the 5 1/2" one on.

He also throws his head down when we standing still. and if i try to get him to bend from his poll at the trot he will fling his up in the air.

I need a corrective bit that would quiet his head while riding.

any ideas?


----------



## Cowgirls Boots (Apr 6, 2011)

Have you had your vet check his teeth? My horse use to constantly do this until I got his teeth done..
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

> I need a corrective bit that would quiet his head while riding.


No bit is going to "fix" a horse who is resisting. You need to rule out the many reasons why he might be tossing his head.

I agree that the teeth being checked is the first step. Do they need to be floated?

Get a bit that fits. A sloppy fitting bit can hurt, which would cause major resistance.

Then, if the teeth are OK, I would take a good look at the type of contact you are giving him. Inconsistent contact or contact that is not backed up by the leg will create resistance.

If you could post some videos of your riding, we could give an idea of where the resistance might be coming from.


----------



## aspin231 (Mar 20, 2010)

One thought is that happy mouth mullen bits are very flat- squishing his tongue maybe? I would suggest trying a fench link bit, as it won't be putting such a direct pressure on the centre of his tongue, especially with the little pressure 'bumps' that are on those bits. Good luck.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Allison Finch said:


> No bit is going to "fix" a horse who is resisting. You need to rule out the many reasons why he might be tossing his head.


This. I'd say either problem with teeth, or he dislikes the particular bit a lot for some reason (it may be too big for his mouth, or simply uncomfortable).


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

I'd also second having his teeth checked. The other thing that stood out to me is that you mentioned he also tosses it when standing still or when asked to give at the poll. Another possibility given that info could be that he is out in his atlas/axis. I would rule out pain before bit.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

Third for teeth check.

And check ears and that your bridle fits correctly and not putting pressure in the wrong places/too much on.

My mare throws her head about if someone rides her with strong hands.. might be something else to consider.


----------

